# Kentucky chop shop is at it again



## Cooper S. (Mar 6, 2018)

Does anyone else think this is highly unethical? I’ve only seen 3 mead crusader c-models now although the tank doesn’t match but it still seems unethical to me. What do you all think? (If the admins want to move it to  a different section Sorry)


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2018)

In a capitalist society money talks the rest walks.  If you wish to spend your time and money to get less for selling and packing a bike in the name of ethics, good for you.  There is nothing stopping you from makiing an offer on the whole thing til one part sells- contact a seller if it is so important.

If lets say the bike would sell whole for the parts price (doubtful) the buyer usually expects the bike to be packed for free- this is a time and material intense operation if done right- selling parts I an get a reasonable amount of coverage for my packing - it is just easier to ship in separate boxes- no one buying the bike would be likely to pay the sum of the individual shipping costs- so no more shipping full boat bikes for me- they go to the swaps if they do not sell I am gonna part- tool old and crabby to spend a whole day packing just to hear about how much it costs.  Although I have been thanked after the fact for the best packing job ever....some I know like to donate their time and materials but that is not me.
oh well 2 cents.

ps I have known Bob a long time and he is a good guy- He also sells a lot of stuff BIN which I would buy but too late cause the prices are good- also whole bikes!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 6, 2018)

Cooper S. said:


> Does anyone else think this is highly unethical? I’ve only seen 3 mead crusader c-models now although the tank doesn’t match but it still seems unethical to me. What do you all think? (If the admins want to move it to  a different section Sorry)View attachment 765902 View attachment 765903




Mr Snyder isn’t a butcher. No real shame in parting out a parts bike.

Just buy it for the tank for your tallboy and sell the frame to recoup. Join the dark side.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 6, 2018)

I saw the chainguard sell last night as I was looking at it.  Hockey stick for thus frame 70$. Unbelievable condition. Not really into c- models but would hold tank untilled I was. This guy sells some nice stuff but ain't always looking at his items.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hes a nice guy, he just drove to my house in Pa and bought 5 bikes off me. Now if I ee them all parted Ill chang my tune but I doubt hed do that.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2018)

I known and dealt with Bob for years. Buying and selling. Never had any issues.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 7, 2018)

What Paul says... I believe is correct..


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 7, 2018)

I KNOW BOB SNYDER AND HE IS A GOOD FRIEND. 
BUT, REALIZE THAT HE BUYS AND SELLS A LOT OF BICYCLE STUFF
AND HAS HELPED A LOT OF PEOPLE FIND WHAT THEY NEED. 
HOW HE DOES IT IS HIS BUSINESS AS WELL AS HOBBY.

WHAT THE BUYER DOES AFTER YOU SELL THE ITEM OR BIKE IS
NO LONGER YOUR CALL. I HAVE EXPERIENCED SELLING 
AND THEN HAVING IT PARTED OUT.  IT IS OUT OF YOUR HANDS
NO MATTER HOW YOU FEEL OR YOUR ATTACHMENT.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 7, 2018)

Bob is a great guy and I have had many dealings with him.  If he has the complete bike, I'm sure he'd sell it whole.  I have picked up 3-5 complete bikes from Bob in the last couple years.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 7, 2018)

I just talked to Bob.  The chainguard was not off this bike.  He has had this frame, fork and tank for some time and never had the rest of the parts.  If I was to part it, I'd remove the tank and crank and "really" part it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't know the seller personally but I see  him on eBay quite a bit I've Botton 4  or five bikes off him in the past two years  always nice original complete bikes with no problems like I said do you not know the man but my feeling is as others have said here if he had a complete bike I'm sure he would sell it complete   Has always been a good guy to deal with


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 7, 2018)

I wish that bike was complete so I could've bought it


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WHAT THE BUYER DOES AFTER YOU SELL THE ITEM OR BIKE IS
> NO LONGER YOUR CALL. I HAVE EXPERIENCED SELLING
> AND THEN HAVING IT PARTED OUT.  IT IS OUT OF YOUR HANDS
> NO MATTER HOW YOU FEEL OR YOUR ATTACHMENT.




Well Said!


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 7, 2018)

Hate to say it but he may have offered the bike at some point and no one bought it.
He one my favorite sellers to get small parts from on ebay and probably the most reasonable priced.
Also the saying goes "Its a Schwinn, there will be more", 

A good butcher would of had the cutoff neck included in the fork sale because its too much work to remove the headset.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 8, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> Hate to say it but he may have offered the bike at some point and no one bought it.
> He one my favorite sellers to get small parts from on ebay and probably the most reasonable priced.
> Also the saying goes "Its a Schwinn, there will be more",
> 
> A good butcher would of had the cutoff neck included in the fork sale because its too much work to remove the headset.




I CAN REMEMBER GUYS BRINGING SPRING FORKS THAT WERE CUT OFF IT'S FRAME
JUST BEHIND THE HEAD TUBE.  SAD!!


----------



## spoker (Mar 8, 2018)

more and more ppl are offering completes for sale only to here wow nice bike,wish i had the money,and then the ad gets forgot about,at that point part it out,no problem!


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2018)

spoker said:


> more and more ppl are offering completes for sale only to here wow nice bike,wish i had the money,and then the ad gets forgot about,at that point part it out,no problem!




Sad but true.


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I CAN REMEMBER GUYS BRINGING SPRING FORKS THAT WERE CUT OFF IT'S FRAME
> JUST BEHIND THE HEAD TUBE.  SAD!!




I still cut them up like that. Especially schweens.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 9, 2018)

He bought my brown amd tan cmod because he couldnt find the parts to complete this bike. This one was never complete to begin with.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

